# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Map For Upcoming Fantasy Series

## Ross Kingston

Map Advertisement.

(Paid Job)

Im looking for a fantasy cartographer for my upcoming series. Namely a version that can go in paperbacks/ebooks/art prints.

The first has a heavy focus on interlocking cities governed by The First City. It is themed on Artefacts and Progress. The Cities keep getting built and the continent is steadily being devoured in the name of progress as those in power place their bids on each construction site/portion of land. The cities vary from one being militaristic to another of lunar monks upon a mountain. There are seven great cities and they should be placed and represented with my guidance.... and a really poor sketch from myself 😂

The second map depicting A separate continent has an asiatic feel and a heavy focus on connection with nature, both flora and fauna. This will likely be the second done as Im still fleshing out where everything is exactly.

The following link is to FB, not as a self-promo but to show I'm legitimate.

https://www.facebook.com/RossKingstonAuthor

Please Note: While I have my go-to designers/artist/editor, I have not hired a seasoned cartographer before. Please let me know if I'm doing anything wrong. I also am notoriously bad at forums.

Thanks for reading, and for having me as a lurker! I do so love a lot of the work that comes through here!

Ross.

----------


## eepjr24

Sounds like an interesting challenge, hope you find someone to meet your needs quickly.

- E

----------


## Ross Kingston

> Sounds like an interesting challenge, hope you find someone to meet your needs quickly.
> 
> - E


Thanks! Weve had a few responses already that we will look at through the coming days  :Smile:

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello there Ross,

I might be able to help you there - I've got several years' experience in hand-drawn maps for publication, and here's my portfolio - if my style suits I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## idahobeef505

Hey this is cool! Do you hand-drawn work?

----------


## Naima

Hello if you need a realistic world building base you can check my page and in case interested contact me at tonelstef--@--msn--dot--com

----------


## dvg94

Hi there, 

I would love to work with you!
Here's my portfolio: https://dvg94.artstation.com/
You can reach me at Daan{dot}vg[at]hotmail.com

Regards,
Daan

----------


## WaterWitchRPG

Hello Ross,

My name is Valerie and I'm a watercolor cartographer. I have some experience creating maps for fantasy books, please take a look at my portfolio on Instagram and let me know if you like my style. 

You can DM me on Instagram or send me an email valeriyazhukova ( at ) hotmail ( dot ) com.

Have a lovely day.

----------


## lepracauno

> Map Advertisement.
> 
> (Paid Job)
> 
> Im looking for a fantasy cartographer for my upcoming series. Namely a version that can go in paperbacks/ebooks/art prints.
> 
> The first has a heavy focus on interlocking cities governed by The First City. It is themed on Artefacts and Progress. The Cities keep getting built and the continent is steadily being devoured in the name of progress as those in power place their bids on each construction site/portion of land. The cities vary from one being militaristic to another of lunar monks upon a mountain. There are seven great cities and they should be placed and represented with my guidance.... and a really poor sketch from myself 😂
> 
> The second map depicting A separate continent has an asiatic feel and a heavy focus on connection with nature, both flora and fauna. This will likely be the second done as Im still fleshing out where everything is exactly.
> ...


Hi Ross,
I am an illustrator and cartographer too.
I'd like work with you, so pleas, check my website and let me know.
Www.andreaalemanno.com

Best
Andrea

----------


## theodorandrei4

Hello, Ross! My name is Theodor Andrei. I am a cartographer and (barelly a beginner) illustrator. I draw my maps by hand and scan them in A3 or A4 (sometimes i can stitch multiple A4 pages post-scanning if needed of a bigger map). Please check out my artstation and website (not yet finished). For more legitimacy and reviews (in case you want to check out some of my past customer's oppinions about me). I would be thrilled to work with you, and in fact i am working as a cartographer on a novel called Ark Valley as i write this reply, i can supply with further examples that are not in my portfolio if needed. 
https://www.fiverr.com/theodorandrei?up_rollout=true
https://www.artstation.com/theodorandrei4
theodormaps.wordpress.com

Best, 
Theodor.

----------


## Tiana

Considering this client said in the MIDDLE OF DECEMBER they were looking at a few responses, yo, you all missed the boat, move on and hustle people who probably don't already have their art.  :Wink:

----------


## theodorandrei4

> Considering this client said in the MIDDLE OF DECEMBER they were looking at a few responses, yo, you all missed the boat, move on and hustle people who probably don't already have their art.


hehe, did not notice, sorry

----------


## Tiana

It was the person above you who didn't notice first.  :Smile:  Most jobs on here get filled within a couple of weeks unless they're very niche, unusual maps with a specific purpose and very few people who do that work. No worries!

----------

